# Savage rifles...



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

It is pretty much well known that they are known to have the most accurate rifle out the box.

Why is this?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A rigid action, the barrel lock ring makes it easy to get the headspace correct, the floating bolt head allows for proper alignment even if things are perfectly square.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

What about the barrel? I thought they had really good quality barrels too.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

they button rifle barrels, which is the cheapest, and supposedly most innacurate way of rifling. but, as with anything else, you get what you put in, and i think they are very stringent about it.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

My son has a Savage 116 in .30'06 that is very, very accurate. I noticed that the barrel is free floated, nothing touches the forearm, so this may also add to the accuracy. (His rifle doesn't even have the new Accutrigger.)


----------



## kgp (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi fellas,

*-Q1- What are the differences between the Savage 110 and 111 model?
* I found a hundred websites of each rifle, but none that lists all their options side-by-side.

I am thinking of getting the kit (FXP3 or GXP3). ...Is GCNS just the item# for the rifle without the scope-kit, but with the Accu-Trigger?

-Q2- Which is the best (affordable) scope, one step above the default Savage 110/111 GCP3/FXP3 scope?

-Q3- Which is the best (affordable) wooden stock, one step above the default Savage 110/111 GCP3/FXP3 scope?

-Q4- If local vendors go to the upcoming Gun Shows, is it usually any cheaper to buy a new gun at Gun Shows, or to order them to the store?

This is what I want to buy:
+ Affordable new rifle, accurate out of box (~$500 or less)
+ 22" barrel
+ Bolt-action
+ .30-06 ideally (maybe .270, maybe .208)
+ Accu-trigger
+ "Cheapo-scope" for starting

I am set on getting an accurate rifle on a tight budget, to start hunting some deer mostly (maybe smaller game someday, just to get some more good eats on the table).

I am based in Northern Virginia, and plan to look for some areas to hunt in Virginia, near Shenandoah/Culpepper, maybe West Virginia, too. (Any rough suggestions of public hunting places warmly welcome.)

I'm new to hunting rifles (although I have been reading all the forums lately).  So I really appreciate any constructive help -- specifically about the Savage 110 & 111 options.

Thanks,
 KGP


----------



## kjmdrumz3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Go get yourself a Stevens model 200 in 30-06, and put a $200 scope on it. You'll have an absolute tack driver, minus the accutrigger.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Savage makes a bunch of different models. The 110, 111, 114, and the 116's are long actions made for full length cartridges such as the 30-06. The 10, 11, 14, and 16 are short actions (.308 or .243)

The 110 and 111 are very similar. The 114 is the fancy walnut model and the 116 is the stainless steel weather warrrior.

The rest of the letters explain different features of the rifle. G = wood, F = synthetic, ns = no sights, c = clip, y = youth, l = lefthand, xp = package gun, and ss = stainless steel.

They all share the same actions and they all shoot well. The scope that comes with the package guns is worth about 40 bucks. It will work, but understand you get what you pay for. The cheap scopes are not as good in low light conditions and they have a tendency to fog over in rain, snow, or cold weather. If you buy one plan on upgrading as soon as possible. Good Luck


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

ndm and Horsager
Thanks to both of you. You each have a wealth of firearm knowledge and do not mind sharing it with others. Your knowledge helps us all, thank you.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

What scope comes with the savage rifle when you buy the gun?


----------



## kgp (Oct 26, 2007)

leadshot -- the Savage FXP3 110/111 comes with this setup:
+ 3-9x40mm scope (mounted and bore-sighted)

*-Q- What are some good starter scopes (affordable) to hunt deer* in Virginia? I am about to buy the Savage 111 GXP3 bolt-action .30-06

ndm & Horsager -- MossyMO is right, you are extremely generous with your information, and it is a major help to me. *Thank you.*

Virginia locals, trying to find public places to hunt -- If you are just starting out, in Virginia, and you need some ideas on where to start hunting deer in the area, I just found a great little resource: http://findgame.org/ <-- it is an automated Virginia state website that lets you punch-in your zip-code, or game-type, hit 'go' and then it automatically maps all the public places to hunt that, nearby. It is well worth a look.

-KGP


----------



## polarnewfie (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree, I own a savage FCSS 116 stainless weather warrior in .300 win mag. I use the stainless steel version because of the extreme weather conditions I live in , being in the bottom of the Arctic circle. Hunting moose and caribou in minus 53 celcius can be hard on rifles.
I have shot a stevens and it is very accurate. I would get one of those and put a bushnell elite 3200 on it and you will have a quality gun and scope for less than 500 bucks. The elite scopes are formerly known as Bausch and Lombe's elite line, which bushnell bought out and rebadged as their own. They are top quality scopes for under 200 bucks. Lifetime warranty and excellent glass. They have the rainguard coating which helps disperse water droplets to see more clearly in wet conditions. The scopes are made to withstand 10,000 shots from a .375 H & H magnum.
You wont need to buy another for the life of the gun.
You can also get a 111 savage with a clip for about 50 bucks more than the stevens and the stock will be black not the cheaper looking grey on the stevens. But looks aside, the stevens and savage are both very accurate. And if you arent looking for a fashion show, I'd take the cheaper one and you wouldnt need to upgrade for years. Just my 2 cents worth. Happy Hunting


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a Simmons 2.5 to 10 power with a 50mm. objective. I realize this is a very inexpensive scope, but I have been harvesting whitetails with it for about 22 years, and it has remained zero'd and works perfectly. I especially like the large lens for low light conditions and easier target acquisition. I don't have any plans to replace it.


----------

